
JSXHint, a ReactJS/JSX Code Quality Tool Online - tilt
http://jsxhint.com/
======
danielatc
I've recently started to integrate a linter to all of my tool chains, and I
don't want to live without one. So it's great to see such wide-spread support.

My tool of choice though is eslint and its react plugin [1]. Which seems to
have some additional features like enforcing some best practises.

It's probably also worth posting this guide [2] from awesome Dan Abramov of
how to setup linting for Sublime Text 3 and/or webpack.

[1] [https://github.com/yannickcr/eslint-plugin-
react](https://github.com/yannickcr/eslint-plugin-react)

[2] [https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/lint-like-
it-s-2015-6987d44c...](https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/lint-like-
it-s-2015-6987d44c5b48)

~~~
bwilliams
I just found out about eslint and the react plugin last week and it's been a
joy to use. At this point I can't imagine not having eslint run whenever I
save a file.

------
eltaco
Not sure if it's changed now but [https://medium.com/@STRML/ending-
jsxhint-1c09ed36cca9](https://medium.com/@STRML/ending-jsxhint-1c09ed36cca9).

------
awjr
Been coding using typescript and the Webstorm IDE. Never want to go back to
vanilla JS ever again.

